# Ich werde zu Alt...



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Nach langer Pause habe ich mir vor kurzem auf einem Server einen neuen Char erstellt. Mit Absicht auf einem Server auf dem ich sonst keine Chars hatte, damit zumindest ein bisschen das Erfolgs-Feeling aufkommt. Aber die folgende Geschichte lässt mich glauben das ich zu Alt für dieses Spiel werde.

Nach vielen Quests und Instanzbesuchen wurde ich dann auch 59. In Erinnerung an alte Tage der Classic-Zeit stellte ich mich in Orgrimmar hin (hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nen Blutelf-Tank-Pala spiele? Naja, dann eben jetzt ;P), und fragte ob jemand interesse hat an einem Düsterbruch-Tribut-Run.

Die häufisten whisper:

-"Wo ist Düsterbruch?"
-"Was ist nen Tribut-Run?"
-"Welcher GS ist Minimum?"

Vor allem die letzte Frage trieb mir die Tränen in die Augen.

Ich verstehe schon das man sich in Zeiten von ACC-Items und allgemeiner "schnell-schnell"-Mentalität (der ich mich komplett verweigere) viele Instanzen nur im vorbeigehen kennenlernt. Ich verstehe auch das man bei diesem Level schon in den BC-Instanzen bessere Items bekommt. Es geht schlicht und einfach um die Tatsache das so etwas wie der Tribut-Run nicht mehr im Spiel zu finden ist.

Ich werde zu Alt...


----------



## Technocrat (16. August 2010)

Armer schwarzer Kater...


----------



## Zulhel (16. August 2010)

biste halt en oldi in wow hat doch auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (16. August 2010)

Wurde auch letztens gebeten mein GS preis zu geben für PDK 10. Ich muß dazu sagen bin full T10 Krieger Tank wollte nur mit weils in der Nacht langweilig war und wollte das waffenkundetrinket für sec spec.
Als ich dann gesagt habe würd schön reichen^^ bum instand kick und im /2 is weiter gespamt worden suchen Tank PDK 10.
Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab mich GEWEIGERT das Addon zu laden und habs bis heut noch nicht.


----------



## Rongor (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wurde auch letztens gebeten mein GS preis zu geben für PDK 10. Ich muß dazu sagen bin full T10 Krieger Tank wollte nur mit weils in der Nacht langweilig war und wollte das waffenkundetrinket für sec spec.
> Als ich dann gesagt habe würd schön reichen^^ bum instand kick und im /2 is weiter gespamt worden suchen Tank PDK 10.
> Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab mich GEWEIGERT das Addon zu laden und habs bis heut noch nicht.



Nächstes mal einfach den "Königsmörder" posten, den Raidleiter im /ra auslachen und gehen^^

So mach ich des immer, wenn wer nach GS fragt.

@TE
Ich kenne das nur zu gut. Bin Ü-30, da schüttelt man beinahe täglich sein graues Haupt xD


----------



## Schlaviner (16. August 2010)

ich kenn zwar alle Instanzen, aber kann mir jemand bitte erklären was in Düsterbruch nen Tributrun ist ?


----------



## rendhark (16. August 2010)

Jo kann ich alles Nachvollziehen ,bin auch ein Oldie in WoW und komme mit vielem nicht klar weil das spielen viel zu kurz kommt schnell schnell level 80 ziehen  und dann auf outfit jagt gehen viel GS muss ja sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und so geht der Spielwitz verloren,Wow leidet stark unter der jagt nach Gearscore weil sonnst geht ja nix mehr,und wen man dan seinen frust mal raus läst wird man auch noch Böse angemacht ,wie mir vor kurzem passiert ist.

Lg von einem Oldie


----------



## Freyen (16. August 2010)

Bei den Ogern im Düsterbruch-Nord nennt man es Tribut-Run:

Guide siehe hier: Altes Eisen Forum

Buffed hat auch einen: Buffed-Link, aber ich fand den Forumsnamen passend zum Threadnamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es ist schade, dass so viele das nicht mehr kennen und mit 25 zähle ich mich eigentlich noch nicht zum alten Eisen ^^"


----------



## Grenzer (16. August 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> ich kenn zwar alle Instanzen, aber kann mir jemand bitte erklären was in Düsterbruch nen Tributrun ist ?




hier stehts mehr oder weniger ausführlich beschrieben.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/guides/443/Duesterbruch-Nord-Der-Tribut-Run


----------



## NBK-Darmok (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wurde auch letztens gebeten mein GS preis zu geben für PDK 10. Ich muß dazu sagen bin full T10 Krieger Tank wollte nur mit weils in der Nacht langweilig war und wollte das waffenkundetrinket für sec spec.
> Als ich dann gesagt habe würd schön reichen^^ bum instand kick und im /2 is weiter gespamt worden suchen Tank PDK 10.
> Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab mich GEWEIGERT das Addon zu laden und habs bis heut noch nicht.




Du weißt aber schon, dass du nicht mal Gearscore brauchst, damit jemand deine GS ablesen kann?

Wenn ich jemanden suche, beispielsweise nur noch um den LK zu legen, und weil ich den fehlenden Posten nicht mit einer/m aus der Gilde besetzen kann, dann schau ich immer im Arsenal nach. GS hin oder her: Ob jemand Raidtauglich ist, sieht man nur an den Items direkt (gestern hab ich eine Heil-Paladinhose mit Rüstungsdurchschlag gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und ob diese alle versockelt und verzaubert sind. 
Hinzu kommen die Erfolge - wenn auch jemand für den Erfolg gesucht wird, dann schau ich zumindest, ob er Vorerfahrungen hat.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. August 2010)

tja, so ists halt, Tribut Run hört sich wohl super gefährlich und anspruchsvoll an.
Das trauen sich viele nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben meine Gidle und ich zu Classic Zeiten regelmäßig durchgeführt.


----------



## Baltikan (16. August 2010)

Moin zusammen

Kann mich da nur anschließen.
wollte vor ein paar tagen mit meiner Hexe PDK25 mit gehen.
wurde dann natürlch auch nach gs gefragt.ich sagte das ich es 
nicht genau wüsste. ok wenn du das t9 set hast kannst du mit gehen.
da war ich erstmal platt und sagte dann ,wenn ich t9 set komplett habe was soll ich in pdk25?
bekam keine antwort.
was ich an woltk lobe,das auch ich den content abschliessen kann.
Ansonsten lob ich mir die bc zeiten.

munter bleiben


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Erm...

Bei einigen gehen die Beiträge doch zu sehr in Richtung GS.

Die Frage nach dem GS habe ich nur deswegen erwähnt, weil Düsterbruch eine LvL 60 Instanz in Feralas ist.

Mir ging es eher um das Vergessen von schönem Content und darum das so etwas leider nicht im WotLk implementiert ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2010)

Ich gebe auch nie meinen Gearscore an, erst recht nicht mit meinem Heiler oder Tank. 

Find es immer lustig, wenn abends um 10 noch händeringend ein Tank für ICC gesucht wird, ich mich melde und dann erst mal "gs??!" kommt. Dann schreib ich meistens nur zurück, dass der GS zwar locker ausreichen würde, aber ich plötzlich keine Lust mehr habe. "oh plz!!1"


----------



## Locaros (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> -"Wo ist Düsterbruch?"


Wird in Eiskrone durch den Lichking-Kill freigespielt, bzw erscheint dann erst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cotangens schrieb:


> -"Was ist nen Tribut-Run?"


Man muß vom System her Tribut bezahlen bzw man wird bei Eintritt in die Instanz vom System gefragt, wieviel man einsetzen möchte, und das Gold wird sofort abgebucht. An dieser Menge wird dann gemessen, wie gut die Items sind, die da droppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cotangens schrieb:


> -"Welcher GS ist Minimum?"


8,5k+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadika (16. August 2010)

Is schon immer wieder hart wenn es heißt man braucht 5k+ gs für pdk, auf meinem sever kommt man drunter nicht mehr rein...


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

Du bist nicht der einizge der sich köstlich amüsiert hat.
Letzte Woche schrieb doch tatschlich einer im handelschannel "Lfm tora 25, minimum gs 5,9k", da frag ich mich echt was die Leute sich inzwischen denken!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Letzte Woche schrieb doch tatschlich einer im handelschannel "Lfm tora 25, minimum gs 5,9k", da frag ich mich echt was die Leute sich inzwischen denken!



Da immer mehr "zweifelhafte" Spieler 5,5-5,8k GS erreicht haben wird die latte einfach wieder einen hunderter höher gelegt, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Erm...
> 
> Bei einigen gehen die Beiträge doch zu sehr in Richtung GS.
> 
> ...



!


----------



## Philine (16. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> Is schon immer wieder hart wenn es heißt man braucht 5k+ gs für pdk, auf meinem sever kommt man drunter nicht mehr rein...



es gibt halt immer noch zu viele die meinen Gs ist alles !
Gs ist ein dreck 
Unter Gs hab ich am anfang immer gedacht wat will der mit nem Gesundheitsstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern hat ein Gildenkollege wieder so ein beispiel gehabt 

Er wollte Pdk 
wurde bestimmter Gs verlangt 
als es los ging schaute er so in die Runde und dachte sich das kann was werden bei dem Gs waren alle so über 5k
und was war das Ende vom Lied die haben nicht mal den ersten Boss geschafft!

Ich benutzte zwar das sch... Addon, aber nur damit ich wenn ich gefragt werde was ich fürn Gs habe auch antworten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja und zu den Ini´s es ist schade das einige Leute nur so durch rushen ich lvl im mom ne Hexe und sehe es leider auf Stufe 28 immer wieder "Gogogogogo" oder "Pull mal mehr"


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

Im Endeffekt stört es mich auch nicht, dass immer mehr Leute zu hohe Ansprüche stellen, da ich selber mit 6196 GS rumrenne, nur irgendwann ist auch der Punkt erreicht, wo die Leute mal anfangen sollten realistisch zu denken.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2010)

Mein WoW-Eintrittsdatum ist der 3.1.2010.
Wir haben unsere ersten Chars zusammen hochgelevelt und keine Instanz von innen gesehen, da die Person, die usn zu WoW gebracht hat, dagegen war. Es wäre etwas besonderes, einen Char mit nur sehr wenigen Toden auf 80 zu haben und Inis sind ja nunmal nicht gerade förderlich, was nichtsterben angeht.

Als unsere Chars schließlich 80 waren, ging man langsam in Inis, mittlerweile natürlich Raids samt ICC. Ich besitze Full T10 und als Dämohexer doch sehr "begehrt", sodass da keine großen Fragen mehr kommen ob Invite oder nicht^^

Vor einiger Zeit bemerkten wir, das wir keinen Tank haben, der auch wirklich tanken möchten. Da ich eh immer vorne rumhänge und nicht brav hinten stehe, ziehe ich nun so schnell wie möglich einen DK hoch, der das für uns übernehmen soll, sodass wir später auch mal in Vollbesetzung der Gilde (sind eben nur 5 Personen) heroische Instanzen spielen können und keine fremde Person dabei haben müssen. Da bleibt zur Zeit natürlich auch das entspannte langsame Raiden und lesen auf der Strecke, da wir das keinTankproblem schnell lösen möchten.

Inis wie Düsterbruch sind auch mir unbekannt. Ich möchte natürlich alles mal sehen, das geht auch uns allen so, aber zunächstmal haben wri gewisse Dinge "verpasst", die wir langsam nachholen müssen.

Das mit den "ich werde alt" geht mir aber mittlerweile auch in vielen Dingen so, das war so in jedem anderen Spiel, was ich gespielt habe und das stellt sich auch hier ein.

Ich habe den Aufschwung der Funmaps von Warcraft 3 miterlebt, habe Maps wie Battleships betagetestet, ich war in der ersten Sheeptaggilde, kenne die alten Zeiten von Metin2, als da noch alles in Ordnung war und werde auch hier in WoW noch die Zeit erleben, wo keiner mehr alle Eiskronegebiete kennt und wo Obsidansanktum ein Fremdwort sein wird.

Das einzige, was immer hilft ist, sich auf die alten Zeiten zu besinnen und weiter zu machen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt stört es mich auch nicht, dass immer mehr Leute zu hohe Ansprüche stellen, da ich selber mit 6196 GS rumrenne, nur irgendwann ist auch der Punkt erreicht, wo die Leute mal anfangen sollten realistisch zu denken.



Die Leute denken Realistisch, mittlerweile gibt es so viele Deppen mit gutem Gear das man selbst mit einer 5,5k gs Gruppe in AK rumwiped. Von daher setzten die Raidleiter die Marke immer höher bis es schnell und einfach klappt.


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Die Leute denken Realistisch, mittlerweile gibt es so viele Deppen mit gutem Gear das man selbst mit einer 5,5k gs Gruppe in AK rumwiped. Von daher setzten die Raidleiter die Marke immer höher bis es schnell und einfach klappt.



Dann überleg mal wieso.
Durch den 30% Buff kommt einfach FAST jeder Trottel an gutes ICC 25 normal Gear, weil er schon halbwegs gezogen wird. Ich gehöre allerdings nicht zu der Sparte, ich selber tue was für mein Gear, raide wöchentlich ICC 25 HM und verbessere mich dadurch.
Aber wenn ich dann wieder andere Gruppen sehe, wie "Suche Leute für ICC 25 HM, 6/12 werden definitiv gelegt" und dann liegt keiner obwohl fast alle 5,9k GS haben, da frage ich mich doch echt wofür die Leute noch spielen!? Um sich ziehen zu lassen oder auch mit niedrigem Gear mal Leistung zu zeigen.
Als bestes Beispiel (ja ich weiß DK ist op), ist mein Frost DK DW, mit dem ich mit 4,9k GS in ICC war und dort teilweise Leute im DMG abgezogen habe, die 5,9k GS haben. Naja das Ende vom Lied ist, dass wir 9/12 gelegt haben, mit schlechter equipten Leuten und andere Gruppen nicht mal 4/12 schaffen, mit supertop equipten Leuten!


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> !




Ohje, auch grade gemerkt, dass wir total vom Thema abgeschweifft sind! =P


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Ohje, auch grade gemerkt, dass wir total vom Thema abgeschweifft sind! =P



das passiert sowie einer auch nur im neben Satz GS erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> das passiert sowie einer auch nur im neben Satz GS erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aufgestaute Wut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Aufgestaute Wut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sagste was, irgendwann platz einem einfach der Kragen.
Aber um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen, ja es ist teilweise traurig, dass viele Leute sowas wie Düsterbruch, Scholo oder gar Kral und Hügel der Klingenhauer nicht kennen, ich selber finde auch nicht jede Instanz toll, aber jede sollte man einmal gegangen sein. =D


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Aufgestaute Wut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verstehe nicht wie ein Addon Wut erzeugen kann? Wenn euch GS nicht Interessiert dann Ignoriert halt Gesuche mit GS und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (16. August 2010)

Ich finds auch n bissl traurig, dass man so schnell levelt. Ich habe nur einen Mainchar, mit dem ich gottseidank damals alles noch mitgemacht hab.
Nochmal leveln macht einfach nicht mehr so viel Spaß weil man viel zu schnell aus den Gebieten rauswächst und dann überspringt.
Neue Spieler haben dann die coolen alten Inis zum Teil nie kennengelenrt... Schade.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2010)

und richtige Spieler holen diese Zeiten nach.


----------



## Philine (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ein Addon Wut erzeugen kann? Wenn euch GS nicht Interessiert dann Ignoriert halt Gesuche mit GS und gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich umgehe auch solche Gesuche !

Das war darauf bezogen weil du geschrieben hast das es passiert sobald einige GS lesen.
Also nur für die Leute die bei dem Wort GS abgehen wie ein Zäpfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (16. August 2010)

Gearscore geht mir auch auf den Sack. Mit meinem Main hab ich beide Kingslayer aber keine überragende Ausstattung weil ich einen Schattenaccount habe wenn es ums würfeln von guten Sachen geht. Ich wurde letztens auch aus einer PDK Gruppe geworfen weil ihnen mein Gearscore nicht gepasst hat. Wie ich später hörte kamen die Herren nicht weiter wie zu den Würmern. Völlig Ziel- und Planlos. Genauso bei Weekly Malygos legen, keine Chance random bei uns, in der dritten Phase sterben die meisten fast instant an der Kugel, selbst mit Gearscore 6k+. Ich habe das Teil auch nicht installiert und kenne ihn auch nicht.

btt.:


Ich muss dem Threadersteller recht geben, es ist nur noch ein sinnloses Durchgeheize durch die Inis, Besonderheiten wie den Event von Vater Flamme oder ähnliches kennen die meisten gar nicht. Oder sie wissen nicht mal wo die Ini ist, es gibt Spieler die warten darauf gerezzt zu werden weil sie den Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini nicht finden. Viele der alten Instanzen sind nur bekannt weil man sie für Erfolge bei irgendwelchen Events braucht.


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Nach langer Pause habe ich mir vor kurzem auf einem Server einen neuen Char erstellt. Mit Absicht auf einem Server auf dem ich sonst keine Chars hatte, damit zumindest ein bisschen das Erfolgs-Feeling aufkommt. Aber die folgende Geschichte lässt mich glauben das ich zu Alt für dieses Spiel werde.
> 
> Nach vielen Quests und Instanzbesuchen wurde ich dann auch 59. In Erinnerung an alte Tage der Classic-Zeit stellte ich mich in Orgrimmar hin (hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nen Blutelf-Tank-Pala spiele? Naja, dann eben jetzt ;P), und fragte ob jemand interesse hat an einem Düsterbruch-Tribut-Run.
> 
> ...



Naja leider die Entwicklung seit WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen hab ich auch aufgehört.
Keine Lust auf den ganzen Einheitsbrei mehr.
Seit Classic habe ich meiner "Jugendliebe" die Treue gehalten,nur muss man sich dann einfach eingestehen,das man sich auseinander entwickelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr alles durch Halbherzigkeit in den Ar... geschoben zu bekommen.

Der Tropfen,der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat,waren ähnliche Erfahrungen,wie du sie machen musstest.
Nur die Wenigsten wissen diese ,doch wunderare Welt,noch zu schätzen,leider.

Mfg Gor


----------



## Tarsul (16. August 2010)

WoW, wie es nach Release war, ist tot. 

Damals hat man sich noch an allem im Spiel erfreut, man hat ein paar Gildies gerufen kurz bevor man 60 wurde und diese haben dann Screenshots gemacht und beim Lvl-Up um einen herum getanzt. Man hat jede Instanz mit Freude gespielt, und bei nem Wipe wurde gelacht. Jedes neue Item war wie Weihnachten. Ich hatte damals in meiner Gilde als erster den T2 Hut von Ony, da stand die ganze Gilde um mich herum und hat mich bestaunt. Sowas gibts doch heute garnicht mehr.

Heute ist alles nur noch gogogogo, bei nem Wipe leavt direkt irgendjemand, für jeden Scheiss muss man einen GS von 6k vorweisen. 


Dann noch die Sprache.... Die heutigen Spieler können doch gar kein richtiges Deutsch mehr... Da gibts nur noch lol, rofl, bob, nice, alter, dude, stfu, wayne und was es noch alles gibt.... 

Die alte Garde ist tot, es leben die ProGamer -.-


----------



## Silitria (16. August 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Oder sie wissen nicht mal wo die Ini ist, es gibt Spieler die warten darauf gerezzt zu werden weil sie den Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini nicht finden.





Ja da kann ich auch Lied von singen.....vor einiger Zeit in DM gewiped und mussten ne geschlagene halbe Stunde auf den Heiler warten, weil dieser doch tatsächlich den Weg nicht gefunden hat....ist ja auch nicht so schlimm, ich verlaufe mich hier und dort auch noch ganz gerne, aber wenn man dann in der Ini vor dem Endboss steht und solange warten muss, kanns schon nervig werden!


----------



## Nanuuck (16. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Mein WoW-Eintrittsdatum ist der 3.1.2010.
> Wir haben unsere ersten Chars zusammen hochgelevelt und keine Instanz von innen gesehen, da die Person, die usn zu WoW gebracht hat, dagegen war. Es wäre etwas besonderes, einen Char mit nur sehr wenigen Toden auf 80 zu haben und Inis sind ja nunmal nicht gerade förderlich, was nichtsterben angeht.
> 
> Als unsere Chars schließlich 80 waren, ging man langsam in Inis, mittlerweile natürlich Raids samt ICC. Ich besitze Full T10 und als Dämohexer doch sehr "begehrt", sodass da keine großen Fragen mehr kommen ob Invite oder nicht^^
> ...



Dass ist schon echt schade dass es Leute gibt die alles schöne im Classic Gebiet links liegen lassen und unbedingt nach Nordend kommen wollen um so schnell wie möglich T10 zu haben ... Für mich ist das Ziel eines Spiels damit verfehlt, da ich in einem Spiel nicht schnell durch sein möchte sondern alles erleben möchte.
Aber zu der anderen Sache du hast Classic nie wirklich erlebt und kennst eigentlich auch nicht viel im Classic Gebiet nur mit Cataclysm gibt es das Classic-Gebiet so nicht mehr aber Nordend wird es noch geben also rate ich dir das Classic-Gebiet mal zu Erforschen !


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> .
> .
> Ich muss dem Threadersteller recht geben, es ist nur noch ein sinnloses Durchgeheize durch die Inis, Besonderheiten wie den Event von Vater Flamme oder ähnliches kennen die meisten gar nicht. *Oder sie wissen nicht mal wo die Ini ist, es gibt Spieler die warten darauf gerezzt zu werden weil sie den Weg vom Friedhof in die Ini nicht finden*. Viele der alten Instanzen sind nur bekannt weil man sie für Erfolge bei irgendwelchen Events braucht.



Ist mir vor 2 Tagen passiert. Ein Priester und ein Jäger, die in BRD bei Magmus nicht aus den Feuerstrahlen die von den Seiten kommen raus wollten und starben, gingen mit den Worten "Ich fin den Weg zur Ini nicht!" aus der Gruppe raus.

P.S. Nicht das ich sie als Pala hätte Rezzen können, aber das war ihnen dann wohl doch egal...


----------



## Silestea (16. August 2010)

Ja, den Gedanken 'Ich werde zu alt...' kenne ich auch.
Den habe ich oft, vor allem natürlich in Classc-Inis und dabei muss ich noch nicht einmal Spezalitäten wie den Tribut-Run erwähnen...
Manchmal reicht die Frage, wer denn die Ini kennt ... oder, was mich schon mehrmals hart mit dem Kopf auf der Schreibtischplatte hat aufprallen lassen, die Tatsache, dass ich nach einem Whipe mindestens 2 Leuten den Weg zurück zur Ini erklären muss. (Ja, sowas mach ich dann einfach, weils meist kein anderer tut.)

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man als 'Neuling' nicht alle Gebiete in der Alten Welt mit verbundenen Augen rückwärts laufend auf den richtigen Wegen beschreiten kann, aber ist es zu viel verlangt, nicht mal jedes Gebiet erkundet zu haben, und sei es nur für das Achievement. Schon alleine dabei bekommt man eine gewisse Ahnung, wo denn die Instanzen eigentlich sind. Einige wussten noch nicht mal, in welchem Gebiet sie sich gerade befinden... Nun gut, Dire Maul ist etwas vertrackt, wenn man nicht weiß, in welchem Flügel man sich gerade aufhält... aber zum Beispiel die beiden Instanzen im Süden der Barrens, Razorfen Kraul und Razorfen Downs, sollten doch eigentlich einfach zu finden sein und schon damit sind manche überfordert... oder einfach nur zu faul zum Laufen und lassen sich dann lieber vom Heiler rezzen...

Und zu der Equip-Sache: Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an Zeiten erinnert, da stand man im vollen T0 (!), jetzt D1, in Ironforge und wurde von allen bestaunt... *seufz*

Es geht nur noch ums schnelle leveln, um Epix und GS und das ist eigentlich sehr sehr schade. Wer kennt sich denn noch in der Alten Welt aus? Es gibt doch so einiges abseits von Quests, Inis und Raids zu entdecken. Besondere Orte, an denen Blizzard bestimmte Personen ehrt oder einfach Sidekicks zu Serien, Filmen oder Büchern. Es lohnt sich einfach manchmal doch auch in einer virtuellen Welt ein Entdecker zu sein. Oder werde ich alt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (16. August 2010)

um mal einen Spruch von mir zu bringen:
Gearscore ändert nichts
Ohne Gearscore guckt man aufs durchschnitsslevel der sachen
Ohne Gegnestandslevel würde man gucken wie viele Epics man hat und woher
Es beschleunigt nur die sache und ändert nichts daran ob man sofort ein "Nein" bekommt oder erst nach 5min check


Aber zum Thema muss man sagen das es normal ist Weil viele Leute kennen die alten sachen halt nicht mehr weil sie mit BC oder WotLK angefangen haben. Des weiteren wird man wohl selten jemanden finden der dann das noch richtig machen will ohne den Dungeonfinder zu benutzen. Und selbst dann ist es schwer einen vollen Tribut Run hinzulegen weil die meisten Leute nicht unbedingt das volle Equip dafür aufbringen weil diese Leute meist halt nur die Ini schnell durchmachen wollen für EP und Equip um besser weiter leveln zu können. 
Aber man muss halt sagen das WoW in WotLK lebt und die Leute gerne die neueren sachen machen wollen weil viele kennen die alten sachen schon in und auswendig. Dazu kommt das die alten sachen kann man fast alle dann mit 80 und etwas gutem Equip dann alleine machen wenn man etwas altes erleben will. Aber es ist wie gesagt schwer mit dem dazugehörigen Level Leute zu finden um die einzelnen Inis/Raids "richtig" zu erleben. Aber für solche sachen wurden und werden einei Inis und Raids ja auch neu aufgelegt^^


----------



## Rongor (16. August 2010)

Silestea schrieb:


> ... Oder werde ich alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist schon hart sowas mit 25 zu denken, aber online gesehen, scheint Dein Alter schon was mit Rente zu tun zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich werd dann wohl schon morgen den Würmern gesellschaft leisten^^


----------



## Duselette (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Ist mir vor 2 Tagen passiert. Ein Priester und ein Jäger, die in BRD bei Magmus nicht aus den Feuerstrahlen die von den Seiten kommen raus wollten und starben, gingen mit den Worten "Ich fin den Weg zur Ini nicht!" aus der Gruppe raus.
> 
> P.S. Nicht das ich sie als Pala hätte Rezzen können, aber das war ihnen dann wohl doch egal...



zumindest in Cataclysm soll man erst in eine Ini kommen, wenn man den Eingang erkundet hat... ob sich das auch schlussendlich so umgesetzt wird, steht aber noch in dne sternen. Zumindest in der Beta konnte ich in eine der neuen BRD-inis und stand nach dem ersten whipe dann ratlos rum, wo denn der Eingang sei


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wurde auch letztens gebeten mein GS preis zu geben für PDK 10. Ich muß dazu sagen bin full T10 Krieger Tank wollte nur mit weils in der Nacht langweilig war und wollte das waffenkundetrinket für sec spec.
> Als ich dann gesagt habe würd schön reichen^^ bum instand kick und im /2 is weiter gespamt worden suchen Tank PDK 10.
> Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab mich GEWEIGERT das Addon zu laden und habs bis heut noch nicht.



Du musst das Addon nicht haben - nur dein Gear muss passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei Full T10 kick ? 

Irgendwas ist da faul - na egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silestea (16. August 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Ist schon hart sowas mit 25 zu denken, aber online gesehen, scheint Dein Alter schon was mit Rente zu tun zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich weiß, ein viertel Jahundert bin ich alt... da steh ich virtuell gesehen schon mit einem Bein im Grab. ^-^ 
So komm ich mir auch vor, wenn ich im Handelschannel etc. mitlese. *g*


----------



## Parasîte1 (16. August 2010)

Ändert den Trend.. Wenn ihr nach Randoms sucht fragt nicht nach Gs, sondern fordert Erfolgslinks.. Ich nehm lieber einen Spieler mit der Bloodqueen oder Prof gelegt hat als einen der keinen der beiden Erfolge hat jedoch 5,8k GS..

Wenn man so etwas konsequent durchzieht wird Gearscore auch bald durch andere aussagekräftigere Addons wie elitist Group ersetzt. (Gegen welches ich auch nicht viel auszusetzen habe da es logischer bewertet als nur aufgrund von itemlvl).


----------



## Voni (16. August 2010)

Ich stell jetzt einfach mal provokativ die These auf, dass auch bei Cassic viele nicht alle Inis resp. Events gemacht haben. Ich meine, dass grad BRD bis zum Imperator eher selten gemacht wurde, meist BRD wegen MC-Pre bis zum Fragment. Das gleiche gilt wohl für Stratholm Scarlet Monstery, wer hat den Balnazzar gelegt mit Classic? Oder LBRS? Ich hab glaub jetzt noch Omokks Speer im Inv. Und Scholomance Keller war auch ein Abtörner, da wollte man eher so rasch als möglich wieder raus.

Anderes Thema, wer hat den Classic oder überhaupt mal Azuregos gekillt? Wer weiss den überhaupt noch wer Azuregos ist, geschweige den die grünen Drachen? Da kenne nicht mal ich die Namen, und gekillt habe ich die auch selber nicht.

Es gibt sovieles was selbst Classic spieler nicht gemacht / geschafft haben. Da kommts doch jetzt auf die eine oder andere Ini nicht sooo gross drauf an.

Gruss
Voni


----------



## Hoelzl (16. August 2010)

Das prob ist wenn du nach erfolgen fragst sortierst du evtl die spieler aus die spielerisch locker in der lage sind die bosse zu meistern aber einfach noch nicht gelegenheit hatten die bosse zu legen (aus welchen gründen auch immer)

zu dem gogogo^^ ich persönlich find es nicht schlimm wenns mal ein bisschen länger dauert in ner ini aber bei account equipten tanks kann ich das als ebenfalls account equipter heiler voll nachvollziehen wenn man darum bittet etwas mehr zu pullen da hast ja sonst gar nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztens erst in einem der kloster teile (übrigens meiner meinung nach sehr gelungenen inis) : Tank pullt, ich geh in die küche schmeis nen toast in den toaster komm kurz zurück , heal auf den tank bis ich die toasts rausfliegen hör und geh wieder in küche leg mir noch ein bisschen wurst aufn toast und komm zurück und tank ist bei 50% live da langweilt man sich als heal schon arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir gefallen die alten inis auch besser obwohl ich erst ende bc zu spielen angefangen hab und ich muss auch sagen das ich mich vorallem im blackrock und düstermarschen nicht besonders auskenne aber ich finde zumindest die inieingänge


----------



## RedShirt (16. August 2010)

Tarsul schrieb:


> WoW, wie es nach Release war, ist tot.



Thank God!!



Tarsul schrieb:


> Damals hat man sich noch an allem im Spiel erfreut, man hat ein paar Gildies gerufen kurz bevor man 60 wurde und diese haben dann Screenshots gemacht und beim Lvl-Up um einen herum getanzt. Man hat jede Instanz mit Freude gespielt, und bei nem Wipe wurde gelacht. Jedes neue Item war wie Weihnachten. Ich hatte damals in meiner Gilde als erster den T2 Hut von Ony, da stand die ganze Gilde um mich herum und hat mich bestaunt. Sowas gibts doch heute garnicht mehr.



Ne, heutzutage gratuliert man zum LK hc Kill usw. Tanzen muß da niemand aus der Gilde mehr =)
Screenshots würd ich auch nicht von jedem machen, der 80 wird =)

Erfreulicherweise ist der Weg bis zum Maxlevel nämlich jetzt keine lange, grausame (großteils zu Fuß) Tortur mehr.



Tarsul schrieb:


> Heute ist alles nur noch gogogogo, bei nem Wipe leavt direkt irgendjemand, für jeden Scheiss muss man einen GS von 6k vorweisen.



Du gehst in den falschen Gruppen mit. Kann niemand was dafür. 

Solche Raidleads outen sich, die kann man gut ignorieren.



Tarsul schrieb:


> Dann noch die Sprache.... Die heutigen Spieler können doch gar kein richtiges Deutsch mehr... Da gibts nur noch lol, rofl, bob, nice, alter, dude, stfu, wayne und was es noch alles gibt....
> 
> Die alte Garde ist tot, es leben die ProGamer -.-



Tja, falsche Fraktion, falscher Server evtl.

Frag mal rum, da gibts sicher was für Dich.


----------



## Tarsul (16. August 2010)

Ich meine eher das gogogo, das direkt nach dem Ini-Start kommt, obwohl noch niemand gebufft ist und nix... Kommt ja meistens von irgendeinem DD, der dann schon nach vorne prescht. Da ich Tank bin gibts dann ne Ausschlusswahl und gut ist. Ich bin zu alt, um gehetzt zu werden.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Ich meine eher das gogogo, das direkt nach dem Ini-Start kommt, obwohl noch niemand gebufft ist und nix... Kommt ja meistens von irgendeinem DD, der dann schon nach vorne prescht. Da ich Tank bin gibts dann ne Ausschlusswahl und gut ist. Ich bin zu alt, um gehetzt zu werden.



Also meine DDs machen das nicht, wieso müsst ihr euch den immer den Abschaum aussuchen um mit diesen in Instanzen zu gehen?


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Also meine DDs machen das nicht, wieso müsst ihr euch den immer den Abschaum aussuchen um mit diesen in Instanzen zu gehen?




Öhmm ich vermute Random Ini Von aussuchen kann da nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Öhmm ich vermute Random Ini Von aussuchen kann da nicht die Rede sein.



Naja dann einfach nicht Random gehen -> Problem gelöst.


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. August 2010)

Erinnerungen,die einem keiner nehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good old Times


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Irgendwie seid ihr falsch abgebogen bei einer Kreuzung.

Eigentlich sollte es um schöne Classic-Inis gehen und nicht um GS und "Gogogog!"...


----------



## Tydlig (16. August 2010)

Ich hab einen Lvl80 Schurken, dem ich in mühsamer Kleinarbeit das Defiasset zusammengefarmt habe. Jeder Schurke sollte das haben!

Letztens stehe ich in Dala (natürlich immer im schicken Defiasset) und schleife mir ein paar Steinchen. Da werde ich ausgelacht und angewhispert, dass ich ein Noob sei und meinen Char wohl bei Ebay gekauft hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Vollhonk hat sich meinen GS angeguckt und kam sich vor wie ein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2010)

Du musst nunmal damit leben, schon in Classic angefangen zu haben^^ Aber sich selbst als "alt" deshalb zu bezeichnen...

Das Problem an Classic war doch, das die Inis so lange dauerten, das nur die wenigsten wirklich diese Schlachtzüge gespielt haben. Dadurch wurden viele Schlachtzüge einfach nicht so populär wie die heutigen Inis, die in vielen Fällen auch nur noch begrenzt etwas "bringen".

Ich möchte die Beschleunigung der Raids nicht ausschließlich gut reden, aber zum Teil bin ich echt zufrieden, das gewisse Raids wirklich spielbar sind OHNE die Nacht durchmachen zu müssen.

Mit Level 80 sind diese Instanzen endlich auf einer vernünftigen Dauer angelangt, allerdings sind sie so unpopulär, das 90% nur noch für Erfolge gespielt werden.

Alt wird man nicht, weil man zu lange ein Spiel wird, sondern weil man sich zu sehr an alten Dingen festhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt viele Dinge, die heute wirklich gut sind, ansonsten wäre WoW auch nicht so erfolgreich. Es ist schön, wenn man diese alten Momente noch einmal aufflacken lässt, aber deshalb sollte man nicht nur noch in dieser Vergangenheit leben. Wir spielen zur Zeit fast jede Woche einen älteren Schlachtzug, einfach, um viele Dinge mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## hexxhexx (16. August 2010)

Um einmal auf den TE zurück zu kommen, da sich leider wieder alles um den Gs dreht....

Es ist einfach nur traurig, dass Leutz durch die Gegend hecheln, keine Classik/BC INIs mehr kennen, dann als Full T10er um einen Schlüsselmeister / Schurken für Kara, Arka oder Scholo zu betteln.

Selbst Low-Level-INIS werden nur noch flott zum Endboss gemacht, obwohl es ohne Ende Erfahrungspunkte geben könnte, wenn man den Laden komplett leer räumt.


----------



## Naco (16. August 2010)

so,ich möchte mal auch etwas zum eigentlich thema sagen,das "ich werde zu alt für wow".
ich spiele wow seit der closed beta,was mittlerweile 6 jahre sind,mit einigen mal längeren und mal kürzeren pausen.
was ich sehr schade finde,ist das blizz die alten ini fast komplett vergessen hat.und wenn man heute jemanden erzählt,von den guten alten tagen,wie es da zuging,höre ich da nur immer wieder "wie?eine ini hat mal 2-3 std gedauert?" bsp brt^^
oder wenn man leuten heute erklärt,was man damals für diesen tributrun besorgen mußte,sihe ogeranzug usw. da kommt immer nur ein "rofl".
da fühle ich mich dann schon leicht gekränkt,denn es waren schöne zeiten und man mußte sich immer auf die leute verlassen können,mit denen man spielt.
ich stimme den meisten zu das heute wesentlich leichter ist an gear zu kommen als damals.ich kann mich daran erinnern,das ich fast ein jahr gebraucht habe um mein t2 bzw t3 zu komplettieren.

ein anderes schönes beispiel ist.
ich habe letzten bei mir in der gilde nachgefragt,ob sie mir helfen würden das donnerzorn-schwert zu basteln.(ja ich trage diesen quest seit 5 jahren mit mir rum^^) kamen dann die fragen,wo das droppt. bei der erklärungen und erläuterungen,was dafür getan werden muß(wa heute ja nichtmehr so schwer ist) war nur großes erstaunen in der gilde.und meine leute kannten nichtmal mc,was für mich eine pflicht ini, genauso wie bwl und aq.
seitdem führen wie classicraids durch.damit die leute mal verstehen,das es nicht schön ist,wenn man jemanden auslacht oder kränkt,der schon zu classiczeiten,seine ganze zeit und seine ehre in diesen inis gelassen hat um sich rum und erfolg zu erarbeiten.

was die meisten "jungen"-spieler vergesse ist,das sie vieles "uns"alten zu verdanken haben wie es heute ist.denn würde zu damaligen zeiten niemand in powerraidgilden gespielt haben und den content damals kontinuierlich gecleart haben,glaube ich würde das spiel heute nicht so sein wie es jetzt ist.das man eigentlich fast alles hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.

ich persönlich habe mich gefreut,als icc rauskam,denn da waren endlich wieder bosse bei,bei denen man taktisch spielen mußte. siehe hero fight lichking. das ist für mich als "oldi" in wow einer der schönsten fights,denn meiner erfahrung nach muß da einfach alles passen. und so soll es auch sein.

mfg naco


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

Voni schrieb:


> Ich stell jetzt einfach mal provokativ die These auf, dass auch bei Cassic viele nicht alle Inis resp. Events gemacht haben. Ich meine, dass grad BRD bis zum Imperator eher selten gemacht wurde, meist BRD wegen MC-Pre bis zum Fragment. Das gleiche gilt wohl für Stratholm Scarlet Monstery, wer hat den Balnazzar gelegt mit Classic? Oder LBRS? Ich hab glaub jetzt noch Omokks Speer im Inv. Und Scholomance Keller war auch ein Abtörner, da wollte man eher so rasch als möglich wieder raus.



Sicherlich hat nicht jeder alles gemacht. Bastion-Runs gab es auch nicht so oft wie Baron-Runs, dennoch hat man Leute gefunden, wenn man wollte. Wenn es darum ging einen bestimmten Boss abseits des Weges zu legen, waren die meisten Gruppen auch gerne bereit zu helfen - man war eben irgendwo auch aufeinander angewiesen - Schmarotzer gab es nur wenige und Hilfsbereitschaft hat sich in der Regel auch irgendwann ausgezahlt.


Zum Thema: ja, man wird alt. Das ganze ist jetzt immerhin schon ~4 Jahre her und das ist für ein Computerspiel schon eine halbe Ewigkeit.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2010)

Ich denke, das sich zumindest bei mir viel geändert hätte, wenn ich WotLK nicht schon gehabt hätte, als ich noch gar nicht das Level hatte.

Rückblickend hätte ich gerne all die Schlachtzüge schon in dem Level kennen gelernt und nicht erst mit Level 80.

Aber: Dafür, das die alten Schlachtzüge liegen gelassen werden, kann Blizzard nichts. Das ist so in jedem Spiel, in dem es einen Fortschritt gibt. Warum sollte ich noch Leinenstoff farmen, wenn ich Froststoffverbände machen kann? So ähnlich gilt das auch in WoW. Viele sehen einfach nur die Herausforderung. So ist ICC "spannender" (man muss mehr machen) als Karazhan. Das da etwas auf der Strecke bleibt, ist nicht zu vermeiden.

Wir können eigentlich nur froh sein, das es zum einen das Erfolgssystem, aber auch eben die Spieler gibt, die einen üebrhaupt an diese Instanzen erinnern.


----------



## Aurox (16. August 2010)

Tribut Runs waren immer eine spaßige Sachen, generell waren die Innies im Düsterbrucht eigentlich ziemlich cool.

Aber ich muss WotLK mal in Schutz nehmen, klar bilden sich viele Noobs herraus, und voll Gimps, und Volllooser, aber hey, das sind die Pros in Cata.
Persönlich muss ich sagen, dass ich es gut fand, dass Innies keine 2 Stunden mehr dauern!!! Den das Taten Sie in 60er Zeiten, ein Tribut Run dauerte mind. 2 Stunden
Alles Innies waren auf einen solche Länge ausgelegt, klar kommen jetzt wieder die Supergamer, " wir wollen aber unsere Zeit schön in möglichst einer, voll schweren Innie rumdrücken"
... ja, die meisten erkennen nach 2 monaten, das auch hier keine besonderst coole Lösung vorliegt !

Zudem hat damals alles länger gedauert!!!
Heute kann ich in 2-3 Wochen einen 80er haben, und nach einem Monat Spielzeit, hat er dann locker t9 und einen (ohh gehasster GS) Gs von 5200+!

Damals, hatte man nach einem halben Jahr annehmliches Equip!!!, und einen Twink auf das selbe lvl wie seinen Main zu bekommen... xD türlich türlich


also frohes flamen noch!


----------



## Nexilein (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher um das Vergessen von schönem Content und darum das so etwas leider nicht im WotLk implementiert ist.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Mir fehlen so Dinge wie T0,5 Questreihe, Lvl 60 Wasser, etc. auch.
Heute hingegen ist alles viel zu linear und schnelllebig.
Da soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass früher alles besser war. Die Lvl 60 Loottabellen waren ein Folterwerkzeug, und wenn man das erste Mal in Scholo war, ist man in der Regel trotz mehr als 10 Bossen mit weniger Loot aus der Ini als in einer heutigen Instanz mit 3 o. 4 Bossen. Aber ein bisschen langsamer dürfte es ruhig vorwärts gehen, vor allem mit besserem Solo Content.


----------



## The Paladin (16. August 2010)

Tja, ich poste mal das hier, was der größte Teil der "neuen" WoW Community hat.

Dunning-Kruger-Effekt

Edit: Lest es euch richtig durch und sagt mir dass ich Recht habe. ^^


----------



## Regine55 (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wurde auch letztens gebeten mein GS preis zu geben für PDK 10. Ich muß dazu sagen bin full T10 Krieger Tank wollte nur mit weils in der Nacht langweilig war und wollte das waffenkundetrinket für sec spec.
> Als ich dann gesagt habe würd schön reichen^^ bum instand kick und im /2 is weiter gespamt worden suchen Tank PDK 10.
> Ich muß dazu sagen ich hab mich GEWEIGERT das Addon zu laden und habs bis heut noch nicht.



Was kann das Addon dafür, dass der Raidleader nen Idiot ist?


----------



## Rainaar (16. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tja, ich poste mal das hier, was der größte Teil der "neuen" WoW Community hat.
> 
> Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
> 
> Edit: Lest es euch richtig durch und sagt mir dass ich Recht habe. ^^



Ich denke ehr das Du dich selbst zu wichtig nimmst. Das wirkliche Problem liegt einzig darin Fehler und Unvermögen nur bei anderen zu sehen und sich selbst dabei aussen vor zu lassen.
Zudem geht es hier um ein Spiel - ein Umstand den manche offensichtlich vergessen haben.

Ich gehöre mit 40 wohl wirklich zu den Oldies im Spiel - ich nehme manches einfach ein wenig leichter und habe wahrscheinlich deshalb immernoch Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## No_ones (16. August 2010)

das kenn ich nur zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei jedem scheiß wird nach gs gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



suche leute fpr nen ubrs run 

komtm nen wisper :

"ich hab nen gs von 6200 reicht das ? und was droppt da so? "


----------



## DontaDella (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Nach langer Pause habe ich mir vor kurzem auf einem Server einen neuen Char erstellt. Mit Absicht auf einem Server auf dem ich sonst keine Chars hatte, damit zumindest ein bisschen das Erfolgs-Feeling aufkommt. Aber die folgende Geschichte lässt mich glauben das *ich zu Alt *für dieses Spiel werde.
> 
> Nach vielen Quests und Instanzbesuchen wurde ich dann auch 59. In Erinnerung an alte Tage der Classic-Zeit stellte ich mich in Orgrimmar hin (hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nen Blutelf-Tank-Pala spiele? Naja, dann eben jetzt ;P), und fragte ob jemand interesse hat an einem Düsterbruch-Tribut-Run.
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu, ich finde auch das du Alt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee yaa das mit dem GS finde ich sowieso blöd. Würden die Spieler das Addon richtig einsetzen wäre es ya wohl nicht schlecht aber komm es geht nur um die Höchste Zahl -.-* Kann auch ein Noob sein der 6k Gs hat, aber drotzem nehmt man den. Ich hoffe dieses Addon wird abgeschafft oder es wird wenigstens gelernt wie man richtig damit umgehen kann. Es kommt nicht nur auf die Höchste Zahl an o.O Klar die meisten schliessen auch daraus das man mit 6k GS sehr viel erfahrung hat. aber kan ya auch nur einer sein der gutes Pvp equipt hat und in PvE keine ahnung hat. Na ya hab jetzt genug geflamt ^^ Wünsche allen noch einen Schönen Tag. Und bb du alter knacker xD


----------



## Lokibu (16. August 2010)

Ähmmm..  ich hab mal zum Spass im Handelschannel gepostet gehabt, dass ich Leute für nen Hoggerraid suche. 

Ich brauche nicht zu erwähnen, dass auch hier nach dem GS gefragt wurde. Ich musste danach erstmal 15 Minuten Luft holen, hab tränen gelacht.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. August 2010)

Ja ja, der gute alte Gearscore. Kann nur immer wieder sagen, wer sich nur den Gear*score* und nich das Gear *selbst* anschaut, brauch sich nich wundern, wenn er in PdK plötzlich gegen alle Bestien gleichzeitig kämpfen darf (mal angenommen man überlebt so lange).

btt: (ACHTUNG! Das Wesentliche steht erst in den letzten 3 Absätzen - Leute mit geringer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne oder zu wenig Zeit, können also ein paar Absätze auslassen)
Ich bin auch schon etwas älter als der Otto-Normal-WoWler. Und ich habe auch erst nach dem erscheinen von WotLk mit WoW angefangen; erst den Battlechest gekauft, und als es mit 70 nich mehr weiterging dann auch WotLk.
Ich hatte also nich die möglichkeit direkt mit nem DK loszulegen, weswegen es mir nich erspart blieb, auch den Classic-Teil zu durchlaufen. Ich hab sogar (eher aus Unwissenheit als aus Eifer) gelevelt indem ich solo gequestet habe, anstatt einfach eine Ini nach der anderen abzulaufen. Und ich habe (da ich bis lvl 80 in keiner einzigen Gilde war, außer meiner eigenen Bankgilde) nich nur für Gruppenquests, sondern auch für Instanzen mühsam über den Allgemein- oder lfg-Channel Mitspieler gesucht, anstatt den Dungeonbrowser zu nutzen. 
Ich erinner mich noch besonders an die Gruppe, mit der ich das erste Mal in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte war - das hat auch gut anderthalb Stunden gedauert, bis wir da durch waren, aber es war trotzdem in Sachen Teamgeist eine der besten Gruppen, in der ich je war. Allerdings haben wir damals den Endboss nich gelegt, da einfach keiner wusste, daß man erst noch die Feuer entzünden musste, um die Tür zu öffnen. Wir dachten es wäre nur eine böse Falle und sind deshalb geflohen, als plötzlich die ganzen Kriecher und Krebsmonster auf uns zukamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber genug abgeschwiffen. In Düsterbruch, muss ich zu meiner _Schande_ gestehen, war ich dann auch erst, als ich dafür schon op war. Das lag einfach mal daran, daß ich mit lvl 58 oder 59 schon in der Scherbenwelt rumgetingelt bin. Abgesehen davon mochte ich Feralas nich besonders.

Worauf ich aber eigtl. hinauswollte... In der Realität meckern viele_ Alte_ ja auch immer, daß es früher schöner war (vorausgesetzt man hatte ne _normale_ Kindheit). Ebenso meckern viele Alteingesessene in WoW halt, daß früher alles schöner war: Damals war Kupfer noch was wert! Damals war man noch froh, wenn man seinem Pferd ne Karotte vor die Nase halten konnte damit es schneller lief! Damals hat man noch 3 Stunden in einer 5-Mann-Instanz verbracht und hat sich über das Loot gefreut! Und heute laufen einem 61er Chars mit grünen oder vllt. noch blauen items über den Weg, das ganze auch noch unverzaubert, weil die Sachen in 2, 3 Tagen eh nichts mehr taugen. 
Zeiten ändern sich halt. Das jetzige Ziel ist nun mal der Lichkönig und nich mehr Nefarian oder Kil'jaeden, und schon gar nich König Gordok. Da kann man kaum erwarten, daß im Handel Begeisterungsstürme losbrechen, weil jemand nen Tributrun durch DB machen möchte, der im Endeffekt nichts bringt, außer vllt.10 Erfolgspunkte für's abschließen der Düsterbruchinstanzen. Und es sind bestimmt nich nur die Späteinsteiger die an dieser Entwicklung schuld sind. Von wem hört man denn immer so Kommentare wie "lol da geht doch keine sau mehr rein!!1!"? Na von den selben Leuten die auch sowas schreiben wie "ey junge, ich hab schon mit 6 80ern den lk down, und der einzige grund wieso ich mit euch noobs icc 10 gehe, ist daß ihr auch mal erfolg habt!"


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Nach langer Pause habe ich mir vor kurzem auf einem Server einen neuen Char erstellt. Mit Absicht auf einem Server auf dem ich sonst keine Chars hatte, damit zumindest ein bisschen das Erfolgs-Feeling aufkommt. Aber die folgende Geschichte lässt mich glauben das ich zu Alt für dieses Spiel werde.
> 
> Nach vielen Quests und Instanzbesuchen wurde ich dann auch 59. In Erinnerung an alte Tage der Classic-Zeit stellte ich mich in Orgrimmar hin (hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nen Blutelf-Tank-Pala spiele? Naja, dann eben jetzt ;P), und fragte ob jemand interesse hat an einem Düsterbruch-Tribut-Run.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch nichts. Ich erzähl dir jetzt mal was. Mein Main ist Shalandriya, eine Stufe 80 Nachtelfjägerin. Ich spiele auf dem neuen (Das ist wichtig) Server Ulduar. Wenig ältere Spieler, dafür umso mehr Neue. Irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee, regelmäßige Classic und BC Raids zu organisieren. Vielleicht kennt mich ja ein Ulduarianer hier. Wie auch immer, bis ich da eine halbwegs feste Gruppe an Mitspielern hatte, die immer mal mitgeht, war es ein langer steiniger Weg.

Ich habe ein Makro, durch welches ich regelmäßig für diese regelmäßigen Raids werbe. Ich mache an einem Samstag bzw. Sonntag immer 3 Clasic bzw. BC Instanzen. Dies immer regelmäßig in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge und ich habe für jeden "3er Block" ein Makro. 

Jedenfalls sind die meisten Whispers die ich bekomme, gerade bei Classicinstanzen:

"Was ist MC?!"

"10er oder 25er ?"

"Ab welchem level kann ich mit?"

"Wo ist das?"

"Reicht mein Gearscore?"

"Droppen da Epics für meine Klasse?

Wenn ich nach der Prequest frage, nunja, die Leute wissen nicht was eine Prequest ist. Es hat einige Zeit gedauert, auf einem Server, wo geschätzte 90% den Classic und BC Content erst garnicht kennen, eine Gruppe aufzustellen, mit der man halbwegs entspannt durch die Instanzen kann. Ich musste auf diesem Server schon mindestens 150 Leute durch die Schwarzfelstiefen führen, aufgrund von der Prequest, ich habe bestimmt schon 300 Leuten erklärt was BWL ist und das es einmal 40 Spieler Instanz gab und auch noch gibt.

Ebenso habe ich mindestens an die 150 Leute erklärt, was Thunderfury und Sulfuras ist, was es mit der "AQ Prequest" auf sich hat und wieso Elementium so wertvoll ist. Auch musste ich mindestens 20 mal lesen, wie alle sich über Bugs beklagten, als im Kern die Kernhundgruppen nicht down bleiben wollten. Jedes Wochenende muss ich mit erleben, wie sich Leute hoffnungslos verirren, sobald man sie 3 Sekunden aus den Augen lässt. Jedes Wochenende muss ich mir mindestens 50 mal anhören, wozu den die Götzen und Relikte aus AQ da sind.

Also lieber TE, nehm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich dein Problem im Vergleich zu meinem ein wenig belächel.


----------



## Dexis (16. August 2010)

Ganz simpel gesagt:
zu Classic und BC brauchte man selber viel Ausdauer, weil bei Fehltritten der Spieler sehr schnell bestraft wurde und man wieder von vorne anfing. Heute haben nur noch die Charaktere sehr viel Ausdauer (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), aber die Spieler wollen alles nur noch schneller - schneller leveln, schneller durch Instanzen durch, schneller neue Gegenstände abstauben und vor allem .... schneller aus der Gruppe raus, wenn einmal was nicht funktioniert.

Bitte führt die Zugangsquests wieder ein und macht die 5er Instanzen wieder vergleichsweise so attraktiv, dass die Raids nicht mehr zu solchen Massentouristenveranstaltungen verkommen wie es zu WotLK der Fall ist -.-


----------



## Helgesen (16. August 2010)

ja die guten alten zeiten, aber wir machen gildenintern alle inis und schlachtzügen, ob alt oder neu.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Ich denke ich werd mich demnächst mal nach Org stellen und posten:

"Suche Gruppe für Ragefire. GS Check vor der Innie"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Tribut Run muss man einfach schon deswegen gemacht haben, weil er sau komsich ist.
Und wer will schon nicht Oger König sein?


----------



## Minorjiel (16. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts. Ich erzähl dir jetzt mal was. Mein Main ist Shalandriya, eine Stufe 80 Nachtelfjägerin. Ich spiele auf dem neuen (Das ist wichtig) Server Ulduar.
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ...



Hm, das klingt aber nicht so, als ob Dir das Spaß macht...warum tust Du Dir das denn Woche für Woche an?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Das beste was ich je erlebt habe als ich leute für ZA gesucht hab:
80DK mit merkwürdigem Namen schreibt mich an: " 10er oder 25? Kann ich mit hab GS von [glaube der hatte so ca 5,5k] kann ich mit und lockst du mir schwert was besser is wie wo in Icc10er Droppt?"

Ich verlange von niemand dass er ein wandelndes WoW-Lexikon ist aber bisschen was auser seinem GS sollte man schon wissen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. August 2010)

Hättest du auch noch DM gesagt, wären sie alle verzweifelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Das beste was ich je erlebt habe als ich leute für ZA gesucht hab:
> 80DK mit merkwürdigem Namen schreibt mich an: " 10er oder 25? Kann ich mit hab GS von [glaube der hatte so ca 5,5k] kann ich mit und lockst du mir schwert was besser is wie wo in Icc10er Droppt?"
> 
> Ich verlange von niemand dass er ein wandelndes WoW-Lexikon ist aber bisschen was auser seinem GS sollte man schon wissen.



ich hab gerade nen Lachflash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Hm, das klingt aber nicht so, als ob Dir das Spaß macht...warum tust Du Dir das denn Woche für Woche an?



Klar machen mir die Raids Spaß, sonst würde ich sie ja nicht regelmäßig veranstalten, auf der einen Seite finde ich es auch ziemlich lustig, wenn ich im TS manchmal über alten Content rede und alle nur Bahnhof verstehe. Und mittlerweile hat sich ja ein Pool an aufgeklärten neuen Spieler gebildet, die mitgehen, aber es sind halt immer wieder ein paar dabei. Bei manchen kann aber manchmal auch nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Hasal (16. August 2010)

*guck sich den Titel an* Also grundsätzlich sag ich sowas auch ab und zu (ich bin 17) und mein es auch so. Viel trauriger ist aber, dass der OP wirklich etwas unangenehmes anspricht. Ich geb zu, ich weiß auch nicht, was der Tribut Run in DB genau ist, aber die anderen Fragen treibt mir schon ein wenig Tränen in die Augen, sollte es denn so passiert sein.
Ich hoffe immernoch, dass sich soetwas mit Cataclysm ändert. Wie schon bei Burning Crusade es der Fall war, (bei WotLk eher nicht) wird es wieder viele Lowlevels geben, egal ob sie einfach rerollen, neu anfangen oder ähnliches...durch die neue Queststruktur wird vorallem die Frage "wo ist Düsterbruch?" sich ein wenig relativieren, da Feralas weniger unangenehm sein wird als vorher.

So zumindest meine Hoffnung und Meinung.

Ansonsten hat die Topic nicht wirklich viel Diskussionsgrundlage.

MfG.


----------



## TMSIDR (16. August 2010)

düsterbruch betreffend kann ich dich beruhigen, wie viele andere classic-instanzen wird auch diese mit cata überarbeitet und vor allem im level gesenkt so das sie loot-mäßig wieder interessanter wird...


----------



## aleow (16. August 2010)

GS?
Ich denke Gs ist nur ein tool der dir zeigt, auf welchen equipstand man ist. Skill hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun. Und mit >5,5k gs oder so für pdk leute suchen ist auch falsch.
Aber andererseits ists auch so das man mit den blue startequip nicht viel dmg macht.....Denn meiner Erfahrung nach schreibt mich immer ein Char mit green und blue equip an ob er icc od. pdk mit kommen darf wenn ich mit meinen Twink Leute suche.....
Und mit GS kann man solche leute mit ein klick sehen....Ich weiß jeder hat mal sein erstes mal , aber mit qitem raiden gehn, mit dem er sowieso knapp 1k-2k dps fährt ist für mich unverständlich, und das benachteiligt auch die anderen raidmember, er kann doch heros machen oder so, obwohl in wotlk sowieso schon leicht genug ist equip zu farmen.......(das spreche ich jzt an weil mir das zuu oft passiert ist)
Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich gs ist sehr praktisch(etwas gezögert dass zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ohne gs würd ich mich an den itemlvl und erolge orientiren bei rnd raids und das ist kein großer unterschied zu gs
Und wer kein GS mag dann sollte man sich bei einer Gilde bewerben, denn dort ist GS egal außer vllt paar Außnahmen.

Und außerdem.....wenn man lvlt hat man das ziel auf lvl 80 zu kommen......Ich wollte auch so schnell wie möglich 80 werden, obwohl ich nicht mal wusste was wirklich raids, "Äpixx!" usw. sind
Ich wollt einfach hoch und vorankommen und wenn man schnell sein will muss man durch inis durchrushen bzw. schnellster weg neben den quests, weil wer will den schon 2h in ner ini(jaa Maroudon und so als sie noch lang war...heute sinds ja nur mehr in teile -.-)


----------



## KoBa2010 (16. August 2010)

mhm ja die WoW Jugen von heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GS find ich persöhnlich auch kacke, es ist ja immer Skill>Dmg>Gear aus meiner sicht ;P
BTW was ein Tributrun is hab ich kP( sry zock erst seit realease wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
klingt baer spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja dass mit wo ist düsterbruch etc, da hat wer einfach nich questen wollen ...


----------



## Totebone (16. August 2010)

NBK-Darmok schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du nicht mal Gearscore brauchst, damit jemand deine GS ablesen kann?
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden suche, beispielsweise nur noch um den LK zu legen, und weil ich den fehlenden Posten nicht mit einer/m aus der Gilde besetzen kann, dann schau ich immer im Arsenal nach. GS hin oder her: Ob jemand Raidtauglich ist, sieht man nur an den Items direkt (gestern hab ich eine Heil-Paladinhose mit Rüstungsdurchschlag gesehen
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du mal lernen das GS mehr kann wenn man /gs macht nämlich all die dinge die du grad bemängelt hast


----------



## Flamermaster (16. August 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> ich kenn zwar alle Instanzen, aber kann mir jemand bitte erklären was in Düsterbruch nen Tributrun ist ?



Karlsruh´Karlsruh´ wir scheißen euch zuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Einige Leute scheinen den TE nicht verstanden zu haben. Es geht hier nicht um eine GS Diskussion. Es geht darum, dass immer mehr den alten Content wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr kennen. Ob das positiv oder negativ ist, muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich halte es für natürlich, gerade auf neuen Servern, wo viele erst mit WOTLK eingestiegen sind, oder auch BC. Sicherlich als Oldi immer mal störend, gerade für jemanden wie mich, der regelmäßig solche alte Raids veranstaltet, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, dass ich den neuen Spielern auf diese Weise mal diese schönen Instanzen zeigen kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. August 2010)

Baltikan schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Kann mich da nur anschließen.
> wollte vor ein paar tagen mit meiner Hexe PDK25 mit gehen.
> ...


Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Die meisten wollen immer einen dermaßen überzogenen GS sehen, nur um schneller durch zu kommen. Wenn man den GS durch die Ini noch verbessern kann, wird man meist nur abgelehnt. Da frag ich mich manchmal auch was das soll. Am besten noch Full 25er ICC Equip. Ist schon echt eine Schande was da manchmal so abläuft. Aber zum Glück gibts ja Gilden und man muss nicht mit solchen Schwachmaten durch die Gegend ziehen. Ich mache das hin und wieder nur aus Langeweile, wenn sich mal was zufällig ergibt. Und wenn es denen nicht passt, bin ich schneller wieder aus der Gruppe als sie mich kicken können.

@TE

Naja ich denke mal, wenn jemand nicht von Anfang an dabei war, wird es wahrscheinlich noch so einiges geben, von dem er nichts mitbekommen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher um das Vergessen von schönem Content



Düsterbruch ist wohl eher das Gegenteil von schön ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Düsterbruch ist wohl eher das Gegenteil von schön ...



Düsterbruch an sich ist nervig aber der Tribut Run ist spitze.


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Düsterbruch ist wohl eher das Gegenteil von schön ...



Geschmackdiskussion inc.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Geschmackdiskussion inc.



Naja drei Eingänge und zig Möglichkeiten sich zu verlaufen.. ich kenne nicht viele die Düsterbruch wirklich mochten.
Und da keine T-Sachen droppten war das keine der sehr beliebte Innie.
(Ausnahme Tribut run)


----------



## Terminsel (16. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Düsterbruch ist wohl eher das Gegenteil von schön ...



Mir persönlich hat Düsterbruch zum Beispiel immer sehr gut gefallen. Ebenso Maraudon oder die Schwarzfelstiefen. Ich fand die Zeiten noch toll, wo es noch einige 5er-Inis gab, die abendfüllend waren. So was erlebt man heute leider nur noch in Raids.


----------



## RazZerrR (16. August 2010)

Düsterbruch Tributrun macht halt keiner mehr.


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Düsterbruch Tributrun macht halt keiner mehr.



Bist du dir da auch wirklich sicher ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> -"Was ist nen Tribut-Run?"



erklärt man es mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Mir persönlich hat Düsterbruch zum Beispiel immer sehr gut gefallen. Ebenso Maraudon oder die Schwarzfelstiefen. Ich fand die Zeiten noch toll, wo es noch einige 5er-Inis gab, die abendfüllend waren.



Ist halt ansichtssache, mir waren die Dinger eindeutig zu lange. Vor allem waren sie deswegen lang weil die ganze Instanz nur so mit Trash zugestopft war. Das war einfach öde.


----------



## Àrunál (16. August 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Das was ich gerade gelesen habe hat meine vermutung nur bestätigt. Ich habe Februr diesen Jahres mit WoW angefangen und vorher die alten Strategie teile der Warcraft serie geshen.

Ich muss gestehn ich habe meinen Warri bis 55 nur mit inis gelvlt, finde aber die alte welt ist das beste, ich kenne die eingänge zu allen inis und einige karten der weltenabsnitte auswendig. Ich finde es schade das so viel in cata verändert werden will.

Kommentar zu GS: Das Addon geht mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Mofuhh (16. August 2010)

Heute meckert ihr wegen ein paar asozialen typen, die alle 2-3 Wochen mal erscheinen

morgen meckert ihr, wenn die Leute für nen icc25 clearrun nen typen mit 3,9 gs net mitnehmen <.<

Leute, is doch scheissegal, wenn ihr wegen sowas net mitgenommen werdet

Ist buffed jez zu sonem billigen Kummerkasten geworden, bei dem sich alle ausheulen können, wenn irgendjemand sie net dabeihaben will?

alles Moralapostel hier :S


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> Heute meckert ihr wegen ein paar asozialen typen, die alle 2-3 Wochen mal erscheinen
> 
> morgen meckert ihr, wenn die Leute für nen icc25 clearrun nen typen mit 3,9 gs net mitnehmen <.<
> 
> ...



Hast du den Post vom TE überhaupt gelesen ?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist halt ansichtssache, mir waren die Dinger eindeutig zu lange. Vor allem waren sie deswegen lang weil die ganze Instanz nur so mit Trash zugestopft war. Das war einfach öde.


Viel trash und dann noch cc stell ich mir auch nicht grad so spannend vor.
Aber ich finde inis sollten sich anfühlen als ob man etwas neues entdeckt und sollten auch dementsprechend versteckte Quests, Bosse, Abschnitte und Belohnungen bieten.
Es sollte auch mehr als Trash kloppen sein z.B. könnte man Events (wie in ZF) implementieren.
Am besten sollte es unterschiedlich lange inis mit unterschiedlich guten Belohnungen geben.


----------



## Garonthil (16. August 2010)

Die Lösung für dieses Problem ist sehr einfach. Level deinen Char auf 70-75, und dann mach deinen tollen Tributrun solo. Geht mit nem Tankpala prima. Ich bin mittlerweile 80, hab als Tank nen GS von 5,3k und gehe sogar Molten Core und Karazhan solo. Das macht Spaß, ist spannend und Nostalgie pur !


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich werde zu Alt...




gZ dazu... was willst du jetzt von uns lesen?


----------



## Syracrus (16. August 2010)

Lieber TE, nicht nur dir geht es so :-)

auch ich fühle mich mittlerweile WoW - gealtert. 
Interessant ist es auch, wenn man auf dem "schnellen weißen Falkenschreite" in Dalaran sitzt und gemütlich auf den Inv zum Raid wartet, gefühlte 100 Leute fragen dich woher du dieses tolle Mount hast und dann was TDM ist :-)  das kennt glaube ich kein Mensch mehr  ebenso wie FDS, Botanika und Co....  

Aber das dehnt sich auch auf die BG`s aus a la Alterac.... mir graut es schon wieder vor dem nächsten Feiertagswochenende im Alterac....  Jede Menge Leute die das super schnell finden zum leveln und sich dann nach ner halben Stunde beschweren, weil die "Alteingessenen" nicht bis zum König durchrushen sonder in gemütlicher Anspannung Bastion für Bastion, Friedhof für Friedhof, Mine für Mine tappen und deffen. Und wenn man dann sagt, dass man da "früher" mal locker 6 Stunden dran war  wird man noch ausgelacht und als Noob beschimpft.

Viele Spieler haben mit Wotlk angefangen oder danach und der alte Content, die alten Gebiete intressieren sie überhaupt nicht, denn sie sind Mittel zum Weg auf 80.

Ich finde das richtig schade, denn auch heute noch gehe ich mit meinem kleinen PVP Twink regelmäßig die kleinen Inni`s und zwar just for Fun!!

Gerne würde ich mal wieder einen ruhige, gemütlichen Abend mit Kara verbringen ( was is`n das, kriege ich da noch was? wofür ne Pre? da wird man doch reingeportet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zwar auch noch mit dem früheren Schwierigkeitsgrad, stundenlanges Taktiken und dann verzweifelt man doch an den nicht vorhandenen Schachkünsten der Mitspieler^^

Die Uhren können wir nicht zurück drehen...  aber vielleicht finden wir auch in der Zukunft das ein oder anderen alte Gefühl wieder...


----------



## Kersyl (16. August 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Die meisten wollen immer einen dermaßen überzogenen GS sehen, nur um schneller durch zu kommen. Wenn man den GS durch die Ini noch verbessern kann, wird man meist nur abgelehnt. Da frag ich mich manchmal auch was das soll. Am besten noch Full 25er ICC Equip. Ist schon echt eine Schande was da manchmal so abläuft. Aber zum Glück gibts ja Gilden und man muss nicht mit solchen Schwachmaten durch die Gegend ziehen. Ich mache das hin und wieder nur aus Langeweile, wenn sich mal was zufällig ergibt. Und wenn es denen nicht passt, bin ich schneller wieder aus der Gruppe als sie mich kicken können.
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



Ich finds eher krass, das selbst MIT ICC 30% buff Noch immer höherer gs verlangt wird...Ich meine, die ini wird nicht schwerer.
Wo man vorher nur 7 Bosse normal(ohne HM) gemacht hat ohne buff mit 5k oder so(war mir damals egal^^), braucht man inzwischen 5.5k obwohl man eigentlich 30% besser ist...

Naja, ich level momentan eh nur meinen twink auf 80 da ist mir das im moment eh egal^^

Zurück zum "richtigen" thema

Ich kenns auch...Ich bin zwar nich alt aber classic kenn ich auch noch, und wenn ich durch den dungeonfinder strat haupteingang bekomme, und frag:" Baron oder kloster?" Bekomm ich nur:" Wayne/scheiß drauf/mach beide auf einmal/Was ist das" zu hören...
und was viele gegner pullen angeht: wenn mich wer mit gogogoooogogogogogogogo!1111einself" nervt, hat er/sie pech. ich mach das tempo als tank und ende.

Cool ist auch, wenn man mal nach einer TK grp fragt. man löst dadurch fast genauso viel geflame wir durch:" macht mal alle /camp..alt F4-...ähnliches^^


----------



## 19Chico73 (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ein Addon Wut erzeugen kann? Wenn euch GS nicht Interessiert dann Ignoriert halt Gesuche mit GS und gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mittlerweile sucht aber keiner mehr ohne GS, also kann man es nicht Ignorieren .

Zum Thema, ich hoffe sehr das viele viele alte Inis zu Cata wieder Reaktiviert werden wie Burg Schattenfang.
Düsterbruch ist eine schöne alte Ini die ich gern mal mit High Gear raiden würde.


----------



## cazimir (16. August 2010)

*lach* habe vor nem Monat auch mal kurz wieder angefangen. Als ich das erste mal nach der GS gefragt wurde dachte ich: "Häh? Gesundheitsstein?? Ich bin Priester o.0"


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Es geht immer noch nicht um GS...


----------



## nea-polis (16. August 2010)

Wie wahr, wie wahr. Das ich zu alt für WoW werde, denke ich mir auch manchmal. Ich kenne die von dir geschilderte Situation nur zu gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKante (16. August 2010)

Auch mir ist das Problem bekannt.

Das Problem ist das Blizzard das ja unterstützt.

Ich kann mich noch damals dran erinnern als ich komplett BLAU Equipt war UND STOLZ darauf. Von Epics mal garnicht zu reden.
Was wir an Stunden in den 5er Inis verbraucht haben.. waahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wenn mich jemand nach dem GS fragt sage ich nur das er nicht geskillt ist! (Main is Hexer seit gut 5 Jahren)


----------



## HenrikP. (16. August 2010)

Ich find's sowieso schade, dass Blizzard solche Addons nicht verbietet.


----------



## Sezulad (16. August 2010)

Tributrun gibt es auch in Pd(o)K ?!
Nachdenken, nachlesen und nicht direkt unnötige Sachen schreiben.

so far...Sezulad


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (16. August 2010)

Haha nachdem welchen GS man braucht direkt ignore. das traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab zwar erst mit BC angefangen aber, sowas ist zu bescheuert.


----------



## Vedhoc (16. August 2010)

Elegysong schrieb:


> Ändert den Trend.. Wenn ihr nach Randoms sucht fragt nicht nach Gs, sondern fordert Erfolgslinks..



Solche Leute kotzen mich an -.- sry, aber, ich kann von mir behaupten das ich mitsichereit mehr movement habe, als so manch anderer Spieler der Königsmörder hat, doch, erzähle mir

WIE?! Soll ich mit nem 5,3k gs und ohne den Erfolge in ne ICC gruppe, da jeder entweder den Erfolg oder den GS sehen will, erklär mir das ma^^


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Ich gebs auf...


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Nach langer Pause habe ich mir vor kurzem auf einem Server einen neuen Char erstellt. Mit Absicht auf einem Server auf dem ich sonst keine Chars hatte, damit zumindest ein bisschen das Erfolgs-Feeling aufkommt. Aber die folgende Geschichte lässt mich glauben das ich zu Alt für dieses Spiel werde.
> 
> Nach vielen Quests und Instanzbesuchen wurde ich dann auch 59. In Erinnerung an alte Tage der Classic-Zeit stellte ich mich in Orgrimmar hin (hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich nen Blutelf-Tank-Pala spiele? Naja, dann eben jetzt ;P), und fragte ob jemand interesse hat an einem Düsterbruch-Tribut-Run.
> 
> ...





Das ist irgendwie hart^^
Naja ich fands damals auch besser aber was will man machen, ich hoff das Cata besser wird, wenns nach mir ging sollte man auch sofort alle Flugmounts abschaffen, die Reisewege damals waren nämlich immer das Schönste.
Ich hab übrigens grad über ein ähnliches Thema en Beitrag geschrieben, kannst ja mal vorbei schauen^^


----------



## Syracrus (16. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf...





Jeder liest, was er lesen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja drei Eingänge und zig Möglichkeiten sich zu verlaufen.. ich kenne nicht viele die Düsterbruch wirklich mochten.
> Und da keine T-Sachen droppten war das keine der sehr beliebte Innie.
> (Ausnahme Tribut run)



Düsterbruch ist eben keine Instanz (bzw. sind keine Instanzen), die man mal eben zwischen zwölf und Mittag einschiebt. Erstmal überhaupt die Anreise, dann vorbei an den mobs im offenen Bereich und dann ist erstmal die Tür verschlossen! Skandal! Wenn man das Problem dann gelöst hat, steht man direkt in nem rechteckigen Raum, so groß wie Ironforge, und weiß erstmal gar nicht wos langgeht und in welche Richtung man sich durchkämpfen muss.

Ich war ziemlich oft in DB, meit in West, um anderen Hexern bei ihrem Quest zu helfen (manchmal auch zum solo-Farmen), seltener in Ost und nur einmal für einen Tribut-Run in Nord. Ja, diese Instanz war anspruchsvoll, die Items von dort waren aber für viele Klassen besser als das (ursprüngliche) T0, also so unbeliebt war sie dann auch nicht. Es gab damals eben noch deutliche Unterschiede im Aufbau und Ablauf der Instanzen - in späteren Addons hatte ich nicht selten das Gefühl, die wären alle mit dem selben Skript erzeugt...


----------



## Rabaz (16. August 2010)

Cotangens schrieb:


> Erm...
> 
> Bei einigen gehen die Beiträge doch zu sehr in Richtung GS.
> 
> ...



Du kannst es den Leuten ja nicht über nehmen wenn sie keinen Bock auf irgendwas haben was ihnen NICHT DIE BOHNE bringt. Das ist nunmal seit 3+ Jahren nicht mehr aktuell. Mit der GS-Anfrage dürfeten dich manche einfach nur verarscht haben. Ich kenne sämtliche alten Inzen sehr genau aber 

1. hätte ich dir auch nicht geantwortet, weil sorry in DM bin ich ....öhm......*grübel*...naja vor ZWEI ADDONS rumgerannt bis zum erbrechen. wtf was soll ich da jetzt ??

2. sind wir da nicht wie gesagt bis zum erbrechen rumgelaufen weil der content so schön war sondern weil uns schlicht nix anderes übrig blieb. Kleine und mittlere Gilden hatten aufs raiden keine Chance und so sind sie -Tag ein Tag aus- in die DREI Inzen gerannt. Scholo, Strath, und Düsterbruch. Nächste Woche dann Strath, Düsterbruch und Scholo. Und dann zur Abwechslung mal Düsterbruch, Strath und Scholo. Aufgrund der absurden dropraten musste man auch nur schlappe 150 mal in jede der drei bis man sein set komplett hatte. Mein Gott war der content schön ^^

3. Vieles ist nicht mehr das was es mal war, besonders in Bezug auf den Umgang miteinander, DA haste allerdings recht


----------



## Rabaz (16. August 2010)

Ach ja und P.S.:

neben der mehrfachen Betonung dass du "zu alt" bist fehlt mir jetzt da immer noch die Angabe wie viel das denn sein soll. Ich lache jetzt schon, komm aber nicht mit 30 oder so.


----------



## gehix (16. August 2010)

Also zu alt bist du nicht, lieber TE. Die Spieler werden meist nur jünger und da liegt des Hund begraben.
Alte Zeit hin oder her. Was ich mehr Schade finde, das der generell Spaß am Spiel irgendwie bei mir nimma so da ist. Ich würde gerne raiden, aber da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Entweder 3x Hardcore die Woche, oder Random. Letzteres geht z.Z. gar nicht mehr klar.
Wie auch einige Vorposter geschrieben hatten, ist alles nur blöder Rumschwätzerei. Legen xy/z und am Ende gammelst beim 5. Boss rum, weil kener was gebacken bekommt. 
30% Buff.. ohhoo.. 5.800 GS und mehr.. ohoo.. Alles Bockwurst.
Naja, ich habe mir denn so gedacht, machst ne eigene Gilde auf.
Der Hammer ist nur, findet mal Leute, die noch Spaß am zocken haben. Leute, die auf den Kingslayer Titel "ahah" machen und einfach nur just4Fun was daddeln wollen.
Leute die nett sind, was inner Birne haben und die gleiche Motivtion haben. Das wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen.
Wie auf Seite 1 schon einige geschrieben haben... schnell schnell schnell.
Der Witz an der Geschichte ist einfach, das die meisten Leute nicht einmal mehr wissen, was das Wort "Gruppe" bedeutet. ^^
Zusammen zocken, zusammen Ziele stecken, zusammen die Ziele angehen und solange dabei bleiben, bis es erreicht ist. 2x gewhiped, Gruppe verlassen.. ^^
Meine Blacklist reicht mittlerweile bis in den Himmel und das kanns nicht sein.

Habe letztens auch nochmal für nen AQ Raid gesucht. 1 Whisper kam.. "Geh ICC, AQ droppt nixx". -.-
Also deprimierend.. ^^

AAbbber.. was noch viel schlimmer geworden ist. /2 Spam xD
Das vermisse ich. Wo der Handelschannel noch der Handelschannel war. Heute hast 10 LEute mit 5-6 Zeilen Makros, die sich gegenseitig batteln. Krank sowas. 

So long..
Gehix


----------



## Cotangens (17. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Düsterbruch ist wohl eher das Gegenteil von schön ...



Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann kommentiere es auch Richtig. ich sprach vom "Content", du redest von "Düsterbruch". Wie schön, oder hässlich, die Inis sind, darüber kann man sich streiten.



Helgesen schrieb:


> ja die guten alten zeiten, aber wir machen gildenintern alle inis und schlachtzügen, ob alt oder neu.



Es gab gutes, es gab schlechtes. Was in meinen Augen definitiv besser war, war der Zusammenhalt der Spieler auf den einzelnen Servern vor der Einführung des Gruppe-Finden-Tools. Man durfte(!) einfach nicht beleidigend und ausfallend werden da sich das sehr schnell herumgesprochen hat. Und finde dann mal eine Gruppe für egal was.



Garonthil schrieb:


> Die Lösung für dieses Problem ist sehr einfach. Level deinen Char auf 70-75, und dann mach deinen tollen Tributrun solo. Geht mit nem Tankpala prima. Ich bin mittlerweile 80, hab als Tank nen GS von 5,3k und gehe sogar Molten Core und Karazhan solo. Das macht Spaß, ist spannend und Nostalgie pur !



Mir geht es um das Gruppenspiel...



Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> gZ dazu... was willst du jetzt von uns lesen?



Gz! Du hast es geschafft die Überschrift zu lesen und, ohne den eigentlichen Text im Gesammten zu kennen, eine tolle Antwort zu schreiben!



Sezulad schrieb:


> Tributrun gibt es auch in Pd(o)K ?!
> Nachdenken, nachlesen und nicht direkt unnötige Sachen schreiben.
> 
> so far...Sezulad



Tributrun PdoK: töte alles was nicht bei 3 sich wieder hinter das Tor verzieht!
Tributrun Düsterbruch: versuche in der gesammten Instanz so wenige wie möglich zu töten!

Was ist nun taktischer? "Gief mi DÄMÄTSCH!" oder "Lass uns lieber hier entlang und nicht da weil man da noch den umlegen müsste."

Nachdenken, vergleichen und nicht direkt unnötige Flames schreiben.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Ach ja und P.S.:
> 
> neben der mehrfachen Betonung dass du "zu alt" bist fehlt mir jetzt da immer noch die Angabe wie viel das denn sein soll. Ich lache jetzt schon, komm aber nicht mit 30 oder so.



Weit darüber. Aber darauf bezog sich die Anspielung auch gar nicht. Wenn sich das Spiel von "Lass uns einen netten gemeinsamen Abend haben." verschiebt zu "WAS?! Du hast 5 Minuten gebraucht für eine Hero-Ini?! Gott bist du langsam!" fühlt man sich im Geiste Alt, da man auf dem ach-so-altem Trip hängen geblieben ist das ein Spiel Spass machen soll.


----------



## hexxhexx (17. August 2010)

Okay...
DB ist am Popo der Welt (für Allies) aber als Hexer habe dort zum ersten Mal in meiner Hexerkarriere eine Gänsehaut bekommen.
Als ich endlich eine Gruppe hatte, um mir dort in einem saugeilen Event mein Hexerpferd zu holen.

An die *Gogogo's"von Heute: Ja, Questreihe; nicht gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -das konnte man nicht immer -


----------



## Lord Aresius (17. August 2010)

Elegysong schrieb:


> Ändert den Trend.. Wenn ihr nach Randoms sucht fragt nicht nach Gs, sondern fordert Erfolgslinks.. Ich nehm lieber einen Spieler mit der Bloodqueen oder Prof gelegt hat als einen der keinen der beiden Erfolge hat jedoch 5,8k GS..


Was glaubst, was ich mache ? Nur sind dann eine Vielzahl von Spielern zu faul, den Erfolg rauszusuchen -.-


----------



## Lord Aresius (17. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts. Ich erzähl dir jetzt mal was. Mein Main ist Shalandriya, eine Stufe 80 Nachtelfjägerin. Ich spiele auf dem neuen (Das ist wichtig) Server Ulduar.
> 
> Jedenfalls sind die meisten Whispers die ich bekomme, gerade bei Classicinstanzen:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sorry wenn ich ein wenig flame aber DAS IST ULDUAR. Ich selbst war etwas über 6 Monate auf dem Server und dann weg getranst. Viele andere sind auch dort hin getranst weil neuer Server und mit lvl 1 Char nochmal von vorne anfangen etc. Sehr viele sind dort schon nach 2 - 3 Monaten wieder weggetranst. Ulduar ist der Server mit der größten Ansammlung an Nichtskönnern, Volldeppen, ja, entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber asoziales Pack trifft es sehr gut. Es wird bei der geringsten "normalen" Frage im Handelschannel geflamt, beleidigt, das es echt einen zum kotzen bringt. Es sind so viele Spieler voller Hoffnung hingetranst aber auch sehr schnell wieder weg, Das ich es 6 Monate ausgehalten hab, kann ich mir selbst nicht erklären..... muss wohl so Anflug von " Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt " gewesen sein.

Ich bin allerdings immer noch im selben Dungeonfinder Pool wie Ulduar und was sich da leider bestätigt ist, das sich nichts, auch nach fast einem Jahr wo ich nicht mehr dort bin, aber auch gar nichts geändert hat.

Die Fragen die du kriegst, kann ich so bestätigen, ich hatte schon DKs dabei , die Pala Heal Helm trugen, Priesterin die sich als Heiler für ne Ini meldet, dann aber nur ne Shadowskillung hat und meint, heil sprüche kann sie doch auch zaubern, Hexer die mit lvl 80 noch nie was von Aderlass gehört haben aber " hab kein Mana mehr " schreien. Das " 10er oder 25er " wurde ich auch gefragt als ich nen Funraid nach Zul Gurub aufstellen wollte. naja, vielleicht war es derselbe wie bei dir *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Server Ulduar könnte man ein Buch schreiben, Realsatire pur, es ist einfach traurig.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Priesterin die sich als Heiler für ne Ini meldet, dann aber nur ne Shadowskillung hat und meint, heil sprüche kann sie doch auch zaubern




Für 5er Reicht das auch ...


----------



## Lord Aresius (17. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Für 5er Reicht das auch ...


Nicht damals wenn alle frisch 80 waren. Die war dauernd oom und wusste eh nicht was sie tun sollte


----------



## Phystikia (17. August 2010)

Ich habe damals zu Classic- Zeiten zwar schon gespielt, seitdem so einige Chars, aber zu spät angefangen um noch Raids mitzumachen. Die habe ich nur dadurch teilweise gesehen, dass ich meinem Freund über die Schulter geschaut habe. Trotzdem oder eben deswegen wollte ich vieles im Nachhinein noch sehen, oder wenn mir eine Instanz, Abkürzung dafür, Classic- Questreihe, etc. nicht geläufig war, habe ich zumindest mal nachgefragt. 
Schade dass für viele heute nur noch die aktuellen Instanzen aus WotLK ein Begriff sind und gar kein Interesse besteht, den alten Content zu erkunden. Über "schön" oder "nicht schön" lässt sich sicher streiten, aber überhaupt zu wissen wo eine Ini ist, stellt heutzutage schon viele vor Probleme. 
Wobei... Neulich erst wieder erlebt, dass jemand nach einem Wipe in einer der neuen 5er Inis (ich glaube es war Grube von Saron) als Geist nicht den Weg in die Ini gefunden hat. Passierte mir nicht zum ersten Mal, soviel also zum alten Content... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Positiv finde ich die Entwicklung auf einigen Servern, die alten Classic- und BC- Raids mit interessierten Leuten regelmäßig zu besuchen. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass bei so einigen auch eine gewisse Langeweile und das Warten auf ein neues Addon einen Teil der Motivation ausmachen, aber alleine dass es solche Gruppen gibt ist schön. Vor allem wenn dann wirklich Leute von den alten Zeiten berichten und noch genau wissen, worauf man achten muss.
Ein tolles Erlebnis hatte ich auch vor einiger Zeit mit einem Twink. Beim Leveln hatte ich mir Quests für die Blackrocktiefen geholt und kam in eine Gruppe, die sich nach und nach durch die komplette Instanz gearbeitet hat. Mehrere DDs stiegen zwischendrin aus, aber ein Kerntrupp von 3 Leuten blieb bis zum Imperator dabei. Wir waren einen Abend lang gut beschäftigt, aber als der letzte Boss lag, war die Zufriedenheit groß und da hatte man auch mal ein wirkliches Gruppengefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, dass schon viele Spieler der ersten Stunde an der neuen Mentalität und daran, dass es so wenig Wissen gibt verzweifelt sind. Man sollte Classic nicht verklären, in mancher Hinsicht lebt/ spielt man jetzt komfortabler (wer ist noch bis Lvl 40 zu Fuß gelaufen und hatte auf 60 lange nicht genug Gold fürs tolle Mount?^^). 
Aber so manchen Individuen, denen man heute begegnet, wünscht man schon solche Erfahrungen, nur damit sie sehen, dass es mal anders ging. In Zeiten von GS und "Ohhh, ein Wipe, ich mag nicht mehr" fühlt man sich als jemand, der noch weiß wie es früher war doch ab und an verloren. Ja, wir werden alt, aber wir altern in Würde, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adri m (17. August 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Erinnerungen,die einem keiner nehmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*in Erinnerungen schwelg 

Und zum Thema. Ich werd auch oft ausgelacht, weil ich mit dem T0 gear rumrenn oder werd gefragt wieviel Donnerzorn kosten würd oder wo dass droppt 
aber der beste wispher war immernoch einer der wissen wollt warum meine items (T0) nicht acc bound sind O.o


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. August 2010)

Also was das Alter nun mit dem Tribut-Run zu tun hat hab ich auch nach dreimaligem lesen nich gerafft xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

